
Reddit users karma and upvotes depends on what sub you post on - app4soft
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/f1jszx/oc_the_relationship_between_karma_and_upvotes/
======
app4soft
Full research description and data collection also available.[0]

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/f1jv8c/xpos...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/f1jv8c/xpost_dataisbeautiful_i_collected_data_for_a/)

